# Hobbytown Parking Lot Racing in Virginia



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

8/12-8/14 Race Report. 

J- DUB TURNS RIGHT!.......... that's right. joel showed up this weekend at the hobbytown event in richmond and lended me a hand by driving my car during one of the heats while i was busy helpin the race director's son with his car. Joel finished third in his first road course race ever. that young man i was helpin's name was mike. pardon me for not remembering to get his last name but he can drive great and he's only like 13 or somethin around there. we got him speed compliments of SMC batteries and EA Motorsports for the CO27 donated from my stash. Mike finished a pretty stout second. It's pretty neat to be able to help out a young racer that's up and coming. I had a great time this weekend at both the manassas and richmond hobbytown events. both were parking lot races on two totally different grades of pavement. everyone really ought to check out both of these stores racing events there struggling with getting a lot of fast guys to show up, but they are really nicely managed races and pretty laid back. the main attraction for these races is the fact that if u show up with a car the director will put you in a class to suit you, which really benefits the beginners. It became a spectator's event at each race. two very nice days of racing that ended up as W's for me followed by another eight hours today of practice at the coliseum in preperation for the 2006 Sedan Challenge this saturday in Fredercik, Md. That's an awesome weekend!


----------

